# lake oconee pics from past 2 weeks



## bassnbuck (Jul 1, 2009)

gone to oconee for about 3 hrs several times lately and its been good. we've shot between 50 and 60 almost every time


----------



## Michael (Jul 1, 2009)

I went to Oconee dozens of times looking for clear water and never found any. What part of the lake did you put in at?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 1, 2009)

looks like good shooting.... are those redhorse? kinda looks like them but i cant tell


----------



## Michael (Jul 1, 2009)

I believe they are carp. Redhorse suckers prefer faster moving water, usually around shoals where we can't go with a boat.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks like i need to hurry up and try it myself.


----------



## bassnbuck (Jul 1, 2009)

we have been shooting up the lake where the water is a little more dirty, but it doesnt seem to matter because almost everything we are shooting is 2ft or less in the middle of inlets.  we are seeing literally thousands of fish but most of them are only 3 or 4 pounds and do not give you very easy shots.  you will occasionally find some in the 10 to 12 pound range.  earlier this year before the spawn we were putting in at long shoals where the water is much clearer but only seeing a couple hundred fish a night.  i now choose to shoot up the lake. water clarity is not a problem


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 2, 2009)

Long shoals? is that near the dam, or further up the lake. I havent been to oconee is a good while. From what I see in this thread I might to go real soon.


----------



## BLACKWIDOW (Jul 2, 2009)

*oconee*

I shot last friday night on the oconee river end and shot 50 in about three hours by myself, your right the fish were everywhere


----------



## bassnbuck (Jul 3, 2009)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Long shoals? is that near the dam, or further up the lake. I havent been to oconee is a good while. From what I see in this thread I might to go real soon.



long shoals is near the dam but i do not know how that is producing. its been 2 months since ive shot down that way.  i would recommend going up the oconee river end of the lake because like blackwidow and i said, the fish are everywhere


----------

